# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  احر التعازي للحبيب كوﻻ

## امام اباتي

*توفي مساء اليوم وعقب مباراة الامل جد الحبيب كوﻻ بوﻻية شمال كردفان 
ويقام المأتم بقرية ام هشيم شمال كردفان .
اﻻ رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
ونسألك اللهم ان تبدله دار خير من داره واعل خير من اهله وان لا تفتن زريته بعده.
ادارة منبر مريخاب اون لاين تعزي والد الحبيب كوﻻ وكل افراد الاسرة الكريمة.
هاتف كوﻻ:
0912568430
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احسن الله عزاكم الحبيب كوﻻ
ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه ويجعل الجنة مثواه
ويلهمكم واﻻسرة الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يسكنه فسيح جناته
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمة
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*                           اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
أحر التعازى للحبيب كولا و الأسرة الكريمة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة واجعل مثواه روضة من رياض الجنة
أحر التعازي للحبيب كولا ونسأل الله أن يلهمهم الصبر والسلوان
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه احر التعازي للحبيب كولا والاسرة الكريمه
                        	*

----------


## الخليل 9

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احن الله عزاكم وربنا يتقبلوا ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
ونسألك اللهم ان تبدله دار خير من داره واهل خير من اهله وقه فتن القبر ووسع مرقده.
البركة فيكم الاخ الكريم كوﻻ وكل افراد الاسرة الكريمة والاهل والعشيرة.
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*احسن الله عزاهم 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
ربنا يتقبلو
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح الجنان
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك والهم زويه الصبر والسلوان
احر التعازي للغالي كولا
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله للفقيد الرحمة و المغفرة و للعزيز كولا و الأسرة الصبر و حسن العزاء . . . إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## سامرين

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح الجنان
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*احر التعازى القلبيه المبدع كولا وربنا يتقبله قبولا حسن .. وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون والموت حق والحياة باطله ..
*

----------


## المريود

*انا لله و انا اليه راجعون ...
للفقيد الرحمة و المغفرة و للاخ كولا و اسرتة الصبر و حسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله الجنة يا كريم
التعازي للحبيب كولا 
انا لله و انا  اليه راجعون 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
ونسألك اللهم ان تبدله دار خيراً من داره واهلاً خير من اهله.
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون.

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*احسن الله عزاكم الحبيب كوﻻ
ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه ويجعل الجنة مثواه

*

----------


## الدلميت

*( انا لله وانا اليه راجعون )
اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة واجعل مثواه الجنة
أحر التعازيللاخ كولا
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأجعل الجنة مثواه
   والتعازي موصوله للأخ كولا ولكل أفراد الأسرة 
   إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة واجعل مثواه روضة من رياض الجنة
ان شاء الله البركة فيكم ياكولا


*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه داراً خيراً من داره واسكنه مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه
احسن الله عزاكم الحبيب كوﻻ

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس .. اللهم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم أرحمه رحمة واسعة وأجعل مثواه روضة من رياض الجنة
أحر التعازي للحبيب كولا ونسأل الله أن يلهمهم الصبر والسلوان
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له تعازينا للأخ كولا ولأفراد أســرته الكريمه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*نسأل الله تعالى ان ير حمه ويغفر له ويلهم اهله وذريته الصبر الجميل
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يسكنة فسيح جناته
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*احسن الله عزاءكم اخي كولا وربنا يرحمه ويغفر له
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*انا لله و انا اليه راجعون ...
للفقيد الرحمة و المغفرة و للاخ كولا و اسرتة الصبر و حسن العزاء
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أحسن  الله   عزاءكم  الاخ  كولا   وربنا  يرحمه  ويغفر  له  ويجعله  من  أصحاب  الجنة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
أحر التعازى للحبيب كولا و الأسرة الكريمة 
*

----------


## مناوي

*له الحمة والمغفرة وﻵله حسن العزاء انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------

